# CD Database (CDDB)



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

I recently installed dBpowerAMP Music Converter.The default CDDB retrieving settings are-

Freedb Server - freedb.freedb.org
Port - 80
CGI Script - "/~cddb/cddb.cgi"
But this database does not have entries for most of my CDs.Winamp and Windows Media Player's CDDB servers are much better.What should be the CDDB settings in case I want to retrieve from these players' servers?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may not be able to interchange CDDB and FREEDB, they're different services. When CDDB went "pay", FREEDB was born.


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

But Winamp uses CDDB and it does not charge anything!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's true, but it costs the developer something I would imagine. Also, since CDDB is now commercial, it's only a matter of time before they figure out how to charge or ship ads with the CD titles.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry-CDDB isn't free. The developer pays to add it into their program.
The only thing I can think of is looking for a plug in for that program that adds CDDB.


----------

